# WANTED: BB/Skylark weighted pedal blocks



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2014)

Looking for a set of repopped pedal blocks used for Bluebirds & Skylarks. Hoping someone has a set lying around. Thanks! Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2014)

Bumping this up. Please help!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2014)

Had a bite...but still looking.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2014)

Still looking.......


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2014)

Aaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2014)

S-t-i-l-l   L-o-o-k-i-n-g......


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Oct 11, 2014)

Check with Memory Lane. They use to sell them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Ed, but I was told they no longer carry them


----------



## slick (Oct 11, 2014)

I need a set too!!! Hell, let's just make our own.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2014)

slick said:


> I need a set too!!! Hell, let's just make our own.




That's an idea. A local member mentioned that at the last Coasters ride. He has a nice set he said we could use. Maybe I should start a list of those who are in for a set of blocks...


----------



## 41rollfast (Oct 11, 2014)

If you guys actually get ahold of them and start making reproduction blocks,
Id like to get a set or two. Put me down on the list if this does happen!!


----------



## slick (Oct 12, 2014)

And if i ever get a bluebird and robin (hell will freeze over first) i would want 2 more pairs for those as well. 

I say we do it. There is a guy in San Diego that could make them to a tee!


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 12, 2014)

Wait till you find out how much it costs to repop stuff......cost $4,500 just to do 40 simple aluminum bluebird reflectors :eek:

Darcie


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Wait till you find out how much it costs to repop stuff......cost $4,500 just to do 40 simple aluminum bluebird reflectors :eek:
> 
> Darcie




Wow!   Good point. And you did then right too. They are dead on exact. Most repoped stuff falls short of being 100%.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 9, 2015)

Found!!! Thanks Cabe!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 9, 2015)

I can get a batch of 200 done for $2500 bucks and I get to keep the cnc steel mold.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Is that 200 individual blocks (50 sets) or 200 sets (800 blocks)? I could see you selling maybe 50 sets but not much beyond that if any. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 9, 2015)

If someone did bite the bullet and get the weighted pedal blocks re popped I would like to order a set aka 4 blocks.

Nick.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 9, 2015)

Let me check.


----------



## slick (Jan 9, 2015)

I would buy 3-4 pairs of pedals. I definitely need 1 pair  for a Slylark but id love to have a few extra pairs in case i ever get a Robin or a Bluebird.


----------



## 41rollfast (Jan 9, 2015)

If this can happen put me down as well for a set of 4 blocks please


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 9, 2015)

*pedal caps*

Please excuse me for stepping on the thread but it's closely related. I have a couple of pairs of reproduction end caps for those pedals if anyone is in need of a set.


----------

